# Unterschied zwischen "Java" und "Java mit Eclipse"



## noob_nos (19. Jun 2010)

Tach Leute!
Da ich neu hier bin möchte ich erstmal "HALLO" sagen!
Ich bin ein kompletter Neuling wenn es um Java geht und habe noch NIE
damit gearbeitet. Doch das will ich nun ändern!!
Also meine erste Frage ist wie der Titel des Themas heißt "Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Java und Java mit Eclipse?"
Ich denke mir, dass es jetzt einige gibt die denken "will er mich vera****" oder sonst etwas.
Aber nein das ist mein ersnst 
Wie schon gesagt ich bin ein Anfänger und ich hab keine Erklärung in Netz gefunden.
Bitte schreibt jetzt nicht "gidf" oder "google mal" 
Ich habe im nächsten Schuljahr Java in der Schule und würde jetzt gerne schon damit anfangen wollen.
Deshalb will ich den Unterschied wissen, um zu wissen welches Buch ich kaufen muss.
Und wenn ich schon darüber schreibe...
Kann mir jemand eine Buchemphelung geben?
Am besten ein Buch, das Beschreibungen liefert die so einfach erklärt sind das es auch ein kleiner Bängel
verstehen würde.
Ich bin halt manchmal nicht die hellste Leuchte 
Danke im vorraus!!


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jun 2010)

Moin, weil ich heute meinen guten habe ...

_Eclipse_ ist eine *Entwicklungsumgebung* - ebenfalls wie _NetBeans_ ... da kannst Du ja mal Wikipedia damit foltern, wenn Dir Google mit den neuen Stichwörtern nicht zusagt

hand, mogel


----------



## Schandro (20. Jun 2010)

Java must du ja irgendwie programmieren, d.h. den Quellcode schreiben. Du kannst das im windows-editor machen, du kannst es in einem besseren Texteditor wie notepad++ machen, du kannst es aber auch (so wie ca. 98% aller Programmierer) in einer extra für Java optimierten IDE machen. Beispielsweise Eclipse oder Netbeans oder IntelliJ oder oder oder....
Warum? Weil es unglaublich viel Arbeit spart.
Das Endergebniss wird aber immer gleich sein, egal ob du es mit dem windows-editor oder mit eclipse programmiert hast... nur wird es mit eclipse halt viel schneller und einfacher gehen.


----------



## lordnaikon (20. Jun 2010)

hi noob_nos und willkommen in der java oder besser gesagt programmier welt !


um es für dich kurz zu machen: es gibt keinen unterschied! um genau zu sein, die frage ist schon falsch. aber alles von anfang!

was java ist, das solltest du ja bereits ungefähr wissen. um jetzt programme damit zu schreiben ist es notwending, das ein pogramm deinen java quelltext in einen maschienen (genauer Java Virtual Machine ) lesbaren code"umwandelt", namentlich ist es das programm "javac". 

du kannst jetzt anfangen und dir deinen editor deiner wahl (notepad, notepad++.. etc.) nehmen udn das hier reinschreiben

```
public class HalloWelt {
     public static void main(String[] args) {
         System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");
     }
 }
```

danach nimmst du dir deinen javac und übersetz es .. usw.

wenn du mal dein erstes programm geschrieben hast, wirst du merken das es umständlich ist alles in einer datei zu haben .. und splittest es der übersicht halber in mehrere thematische zuordbare dateien. und ab der stelle kommt eclipse ins spiel!

eclipse hilft dir ungemein bei der verwaltung der vielen datein und nimmt dir das "von hand übersetzen" ab ... es hat quasi "intelligentes" verhalten und weis wie es dein programm richtig zu übersetzen hat. 
eclipse hat noch viele viele andere vorteile gegenüber dem normalen editor, syntax hervorhebungen , code vervollständigung (strg + space) hilfe und tips bei der syntax fehler suche und vieles mehr.

eclipse greift dir quasi extrem gut unter die arme, wie eine gute sekretärin .. aber nötig ist es nicht (viele sehen das anders mich eingeschlossen, wenn man erst damit arbeitet weiß man warum) du kannst alles mit dem editor und dem java sdk machen, ohne eclipse.


als buch ist wohl ohne groß nachzudenken das Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) zu empfehlen, online wie offline "kaufen" .. damit kann man schnell gute fortschritte machen denk ich 

viel erfolg!


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Jun 2010)

Schau dir mal Das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" an.


----------



## lordnaikon (20. Jun 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir mal Das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" an.



stimmt .. sowas ist wohl als einsteiger besser geeignet als der von mir empfohlene Schinken


----------



## Meldanor (20. Jun 2010)

Für Neulinge verlinke ich immer gern auf das Tutorial von HDI:
YouTube - Java Tutorial - Vom Noob zum SCJP! Teil 1: Setup


----------



## Wortraum (20. Jun 2010)

> Unterschied zwischen "Java" und "Java mit Eclipse"

Da gibt es aus Sicht der Programmiersprache keinen Unterschied.

Eclipse ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung, die das Entwickeln in Java vereinfacht. Sie zeigt schon während des Tippens Fehler oder Warnungen für potenzielle Fehler an, erlaubt es, immer wieder verwendete Sprachkonstrukte automatisch zu erstellen, blendet für Befehle Hilfetexte ein, verwaltet große Projekte, kann es in Versionierungssystemen speichern, kann Ausgaben überwachen, den Quelltext formatieren und so weiter.

Im Gegensatz zu früher ist Anwendungsentwicklung und ‐programmierung sehr komplex geworden und ist ohne leistungsfähige Entwicklungsumgebungen nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Diese Entwicklungsumgebung gehören zum Handwerkszeug des Programmierers, so wie die Säge, der Hammer und der Hobel zum Handwerkszeug des Tischlers.

Eclipse und Netbeans sind zwei weitverbreitete und bekannte Entwicklungsumgebungen für Java, die sogar selbst in Java programmiert wurden. Sie haben sich sozusagen als Standard etabliert, und wer ernsthaft in Java programmiert, benutzt die eine oder die andere. (Es gibt noch einige kommerzielle Entwicklungsumgebungen, aber die haben eine geringe Verbreitung.)

Während das eine Buch also nur auf die Programmiersprache eingeht, behandelt die andere auch noch Eclipse. Da, wie gesagt, Eclipse selbst in Java programmiert ist und dafür eine eigene Grafikoberfläche entwickelte (SWT), geht ein Buch, das zusätzlich das Thema Eclipse enthält, vielleicht auch noch auf die Grafikentwicklung mit SWT ein oder beschreibt die Programmierung von Eclipse‐Erweiterungen.

Mir persönlich sagt eher ein Buch zu, das sich allein auf die Sprache konzentriert, während man die Funktionen seines Editors oder seiner Entwicklungsumgebung nebenbei kennenlernt. Eine kurze Übersicht über wichtige Funktionen und Tastenkürzel – automatisch Imports einbinden, in Methoden und Klassen springen, den Quelltext formatieren, Getter und Setter erstellen und Ausnahmebehandlungen einfügen sind wohl sie wichtigsten – findet man in kurzen, knappen Übersichten, die man sich auf einem Merkblatt ausdrucken kann. In Büchern wird alles andere gerne aufgebläht, mit großen Bildern von jedem einzelnen Menü, die kein Mensch benötigt.


----------



## noob_nos (20. Jun 2010)

lordnaikon hat gesagt.:


> hi noob_nos und willkommen in der java oder besser gesagt programmier welt !
> 
> 
> um es für dich kurz zu machen: es gibt keinen unterschied! um genau zu sein, die frage ist schon falsch. aber alles von anfang!
> ...



Also Javac ist dann der Compiler....
Ich habe jetzt "Joe" auf dem Rechner und hab den Code da eingefügt,
doch irgendwie ist da das javac noch nicht drin.
Wenn ich in den Einstellungen nach einem Compiler suche dann kann ich kein javac finden.
Muss ich den nochmal seperat runterladen??


----------



## gman (20. Jun 2010)

Hi,

wenn du Java-Programme erstellen willst brauchst du das "Java Development Kit (JDK)". Das
gibt es hier.

EDIT: Meinst du mit "Joe" etwa das hier? Das wird ja
seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Musst du das benutzen? Ein weiteres Programm
das beim Lernen von Java gerne eingesetzt wird ist BlueJ.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es für Autodidakten so gut geeignet ist.


----------



## noob_nos (20. Jun 2010)

Ja ich muss "Joe" in der Schule benutzen, weil es laut meinem
Lehrer einfach zu benutzen ist.
Ich habe jetzt das JDK runtergeladen.
Wo finde ich jetzt den Compiler??


----------



## gman (20. Jun 2010)

Wenn du mit Windows unterwegs bist lies dir das hier durch. Dann 
kannst du auch auf der Konsole mit "javac" arbeiten.


----------



## noob_nos (20. Jun 2010)

Aber ich würde gerne noch wissen wollen wie ich jetzt den Compiler bei JOE
zum laufen bekomm. Ich muss das für die Schule können


----------



## gman (20. Jun 2010)

> Wenn ich in den Einstellungen nach einem Compiler suche dann kann ich kein javac finden.



Bei mir (Win7, jdk6) befindet sich "javac" in diesem Ordner:

C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin

Wie du das bei "Joe" einstellst weiß ich nicht, da ich das Programm nicht kenne.


----------



## noob_nos (20. Jun 2010)

Ich jetzt mal das Hallo Welt prog gestartet doch da kommt nur ein error


```
class HalloWelt is public, should be declared in a file named HalloWelt.java

public class HalloWelt

1 error

Compilierung beendet
```

Fehler gefunden! 

Doch irgendwie macht das Programm nichts. Ist das richtig? :bahnhof:


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt doch schon alles..in welcher Datei hast du denn jetzt dein Programm stehen? Die Datei muss natürlich HalloWelt.java heißen !

EDIT:





> Doch irgendwie macht das Programm nichts. Ist das richtig?


Es sollte Hallo Welt ausgeben!


----------



## noob_nos (20. Jun 2010)

Es kommt aber nichts ???:L

Ich habe jetzt kompeliert mit starten und dann öffnet sich mir die Konsole
mit der Meldung
_Der Befehl "-classpath" ist entweder falsch oder konnte nicht gefunden werden._


----------



## dhachim (21. Jun 2010)

Gib in deiner Konsole mal
java -version 

ein. Dann sollte die entsprechende Java version angezeigt werden. Wenn dort ein fehler erscheint, ist Java nicht korrekt installiert.

YouTube - Java Programming Tutorial - 1 - Installing the JDK 
schau dir das Video mal an. Ist auf English, aber man versteh es ganz gut, sonst den Bildern fiolgen. Dort wird erklärt wie du Java installierst.


----------

